# Recessed lighting for new construction?



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm back in the resi game and gearing up for my first new home in 8 years. Are you guys still using traditional cans for new construction? Seems like canless (wafers?) fixtures would be a pain to find and cut in after DW is up.

4" LED recessed lights seem popular these days, any favorites out there? CES is my local SH if that matters. This is a custom build so we'll be making it up as we go...

Anyone using the LED fixtures the mount to a 3/0 or 4/0 box?


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

All of the tract home builders are using the "puck" style 6" lights that mount to a jbox, I personally hate them. I've been using H995ICAT cans with TCP 4" trims. Gave up on the Halo trims, probably one out of every 20 has been dead out of the box.

They make rough in plates for the wafer lights, flat plate with a round cutout for the trim, and mounting provisions for the driver. Just have to talk to the drywallers so they know to only cut the circle out. The Lithonia wafers are tough to beat at $17ea, not quite as nice as a true recessed can, but for retrofit they are amazing or new construction ceilings where they framed it with TJIs 8"on center.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There was some good points in this thread 

Rough-in plate...How does this even make sense? 

To me it makes sense to use regular cans for new construction.


----------



## funkking (May 27, 2020)

I've installed hundreds of wafer lights in new construction applications this year. These new construction frames work pretty well.

It has a spot on top for the driver box to mount to as well.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have switched to octagon mount fixtures for all open ceilings. I use wafers only if I’m fishing wire.

I don’t know why manufacturers don’t make a driver for multiple wafer style fixtures. Burying a driver in loose fill insulation is just dumb. The way it is now, I extend the leads to a bank of drivers above the insulation in the attic. It’s safer and will be easier to replace the drivers ten years from now.

Too often we install LED lighting with the expectation it will last forever but, in reality, it has a limited lifespan.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

99cents said:


> I have switched to octagon mount fixtures for all open ceilings. I use wafers only if I’m fishing wire.
> 
> I don’t know why manufacturers don’t make a driver for multiple wafer style fixtures. Burying a driver in loose fill insulation is just dumb. The way it is now, I extend the leads to a bank of drivers above the insulation in the attic. It’s safer and will be easier to replace the drivers ten years from now.
> 
> Too often we install LED lighting with the expectation it will last forever but, in reality, it has a limited lifespan.


I've seen you talking about how you do it on other threads. I think your method is one I should emulate.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

zoltan said:


> I'm back in the resi game and gearing up for my first new home in 8 years. Are you guys still using traditional cans for new construction? Seems like canless (wafers?) fixtures would be a pain to find and cut in after DW is up.
> 
> 4" LED recessed lights seem popular these days, any favorites out there? CES is my local SH if that matters. This is a custom build so we'll be making it up as we go...
> 
> Anyone using the LED fixtures the mount to a 3/0 or 4/0 box?


Is CES City Electric Supply?
If so check out Lotus lights.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

mofos be cray said:


> Is CES City Electric Supply?
> If so check out Lotus lights.


Yes, City Electric Supply


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Dont do too many recessed lights these days but I HATE wafers and prefer cans wherever possible.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Literally millions of cans in existence. Throw an LED bulb in and be done with it. Wafers installed are just because it's cheaper and will result in the customer needing an electrician to replace the bad driver, or LED, or the entire set of lights in the room because 4 years later that 1 failure out of 6 or 8 cans can no longer be matched. 

This is progress? Incandescant lighting only ever accounted for 10% of the average residential electric bill anyway. People go out and replace all their bulbs believing their electric bill will plummet up to 90% because the package says so.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Literally millions of cans in existence. Throw an LED bulb in and be done with it. Wafers installed are just because it's cheaper and will result in the customer needing an electrician to replace the bad driver, or LED, or the entire set of lights in the room because 4 years later that 1 failure out of 6 or 8 cans can no longer be matched.
> 
> This is progress? Incandescant lighting only ever accounted for 10% of the average residential electric bill anyway. People go out and replace all their bulbs believing their electric bill will plummet up to 90% because the package says so.


I remember a significant drop in my bill when we went from incandescent to CFL. The switch from CFL to LED is more about light quality improvement.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dspiffy said:


> I remember a significant drop in my bill when we went from incandescent to CFL. The switch from CFL to LED is more about light quality improvement.


I hear ya. Depends on the house, lifestyle and whatnot.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

LGLS said:


> I hear ya. Depends on the house, lifestyle and whatnot.


At the time I was living in an apartment where heat was included, and I didnt use much AC, so lighting was the biggest draw.

Also noticed a difference on some big commercial projects that were largely halogen/incandescent.

It does not seem worth the switch from T8 or T5 to LED IMO. Even T12.


----------

